# Atmos speaker advise...



## bcarver0267 (Nov 27, 2015)

i have b and w 805 as my LCR, b and w cdm se as sides and rears. i am going to a 7.2.4 atmos setup. Would 4 b and w vm1 or m1 work as the overhead height speakers? i am more worried about a decent tonal balance. what are everybodys' thoughts. i am open to suggestions. i just want to get atmos setup so i can start on the projector.


----------



## bcarver0267 (Nov 27, 2015)

guess nobody is trying to match b and w speakers. think im just going to give it a shot.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Sorry, I haven't given B&W much ear time. I do recommend that you listen to them before hand. Get the store to set them up & play an Atmos encoded BD in the showroom. That way if they aren't right, the salesman will hopefully be able to offer a better match. Then take them home & listen to them in your room. You are correct that they need to be sonically matched. When those sounds pan across the room, I would think that you would be able to hear a mismatch! Let us know what you come up with.


----------



## bcarver0267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Think I will try both but I bet the m1 will sound the closest


----------

